# Lighting for a reflective plastic product



## rach18 (Dec 27, 2011)

I am trying to take pictures for my work of each of their meat products that are in very reflective plastic.  I am pretty inexperienced with product images on a "seamlessly floating white background".  They have provided me with two big spotlights that look like they're meant for outside, one smaller spotlight that clamps on and white background/fabric for the product to sit on. (as you can tell I have a budget constraint)
 When I first took some pictures, the shadow around to the product was overwhelming and the lights reflected off the products.  
I looked into ways that are inexpensive that will help with the lighting to get the best quality photos and I came across a DIY light tent made from a big cardboard box.  I was planning on making that tonight. 
I was just wondering if anyone had any other tips or ideas either with the lighting set up, camera settings (Nikon Coolpix P100) or a Photoshop tutorial/idea that could help get consistent photos for reflective products such as clear plastic. 

Thanks


----------



## Rephargotohp (Dec 27, 2011)

When you light a reflective surface you don't light the subject, you light what reflects into the subject. In other words you should use diffuser panels, which could be as simple as some white foamboard, and you light them , you don't direct the lights themselves at the object


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

It sounds like you are trying to shooting something that has a strong characteristic of direct reflection.  And as such, any light source that is within the 'family of angles', will show up in the photo as a reflection (highlight).  The family of angles is area(s) formed by imaginary lines from the lens to the surface of the object that you are shooting.  Imagine shooting a mirror (perfect example of direct reflection).  If the mirror is angled so that you can see the lights in it, then the lights are withing the family of angles.  But if you move the mirror, the lights or the camera, you might find a position where you can't see the lights in the mirror, so they would be 'outside the family of angles'.  

So if we take the principle and apply it to your meat product, if you can find a spot to place your lights that is outside the family of angles, the direct reflections won't show in the photo.  However, if your product is rounded, then it may be impossible to find a spot that puts the lights outside the family of angles, while still lighting the product for the photo.  In this case, you have to accept that you will have direct reflection, but you can control it.  

As you have probably seen, if your bare lights are aimed at the product, you will get small(ish) reflections at probably don't look very good.  So because you know that the reflection will show up, you can change the size/shape of the light source and that will alter how the highlight shows on the product.  One option would be to try to 'fill the family of angles'.  In other words, rather than a small light source, you would use a large light source (relative to the product).  This is what a light tent is primarily used for.  You light the tent from the outside, and to the product, the inside of the tent becomes the light source.  The more it surrounds the product, the more you may be filling the family of angles.  

The result may be that instead of a small highlight, you should have a large highlight, which may make for a better product photo...it's up to you to decide if it's better or not.


----------



## baturn (Dec 27, 2011)

Would a cpl work in this case?


----------



## KmH (Dec 27, 2011)

Not very well.


----------



## rach18 (Dec 28, 2011)

Thank you all very much for your input!  I did go through with making the light tent and I took some pictures this morning and they came out so much better because the light was diffused/outside of the family of angles so there wasn't a direct reflection!


----------

